# GMR Hamilton Dam--anyone need fishing line?????



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Went to the Hamilton dam last weekend to do some fishing first 5 cast I ended up pulling out a good amount of line from the river along with a white rooster tail..and then snagged on some more line and said I'm done with the dam this year.

Tonight I went to the Dam and walked down river about a mile and a half from the dam and caught a nice Largemouth bass, a buffalo carp, sauger and a red tail sucker..decided to go to the dam and try it out real fast before the sun goes down.. and what do you know first 2 cast I pull out line and next cast I lost my lure...

If anyone needs any line for free let me know I pulled out alot.


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

I was down current of the dam by the bend in the river about a week ago. Aside from the carp I somehow managed to foul hook the only thing I caught was about a spools worth of line someone left for me.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you guys think somebody might be putting the line in there to keep people from fishing? That's what this sounds like. The amounts of line you are reporting in contiguous pieces could hardly be from anyone seriously fishing that water. One could lose that length of line to a swordfish but not a saugeye.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

no its just a over fished area that will snag your lure an amazing amount of time within a hour. Causing you to lose your lure and line

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I wouldn't quite say overfished because you can still catch anything despite all the pressure.. that being said I don't throw anything over approx. 50 cents lol expect to lose it unless your willing to go in after it.

My buddy and I both pulled out pterodactyl nests of line last year with about $30 worth of lures each


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow,you're not kidding about the line. Yesterday I pulled out what must have been a spools worth (not all at once) several jigs & a Rapala.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

A few years ago it was a sure bet that I would lose at least two lures down there on each trip. A guy showed up one morning with a big catfish rig and he was there to retrieve some lures that he had lost. Very heavy line and a huge treble hook and I could not believe all the line and lures he drug out of there.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

What is with the overabundance of loose line I keep reading about on here? Are anglers no longer pulling hard on a straight line to break off a hung lure at the knot or are they using such strong line they can't do that and have to cut it near the rod?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

gulfvet said:


> What is with the overabundance of loose line I keep reading about on here? Are anglers no longer pulling hard on a straight line to break off a hung lure at the knot or are they using such strong line they can't do that and have to cut it near the rod?


I think we've got a lot of people with limited experience fishing there. Most of the line I pulled in yesterday was heavier than mine but not extremely heavy. I walked around, pulled at different angles and did the bow-snap thing


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

limited fishing experience is a better way putting it than what I call them:T


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Reminds me of something I seen a couple of guys do at Deer Creek dam quite a few years ago. They had what looked like a ski rope and on the handle end they had drilled holes and attached several long cables and large treble hooks. They had some large rope floats above the handle six or eight feet above . They stood up on the wall and threw it out as far as they could and drug it in. They did this I guess for quite some time, as they were doiong it before I had gotten there I'm not sure how long they had been at it but they had several large piles of line with hooks and lures. I asked them why they were doing it and on replied they were tired of getting hung up all the time they came to saugeye fish and if I remember they were from Dayton.


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

gulfvet said:


> What is with the overabundance of loose line I keep reading about on here? Are anglers no longer pulling hard on a straight line to break off a hung lure at the knot or are they using such strong line they can't do that and have to cut it near the rod?


I always seem to manage to get a line to break on a swivel or hook knot, but I only use 20 pound mono. The nest I pulled out was mono thicker than my 20 pound.


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

The main problem with the Hamilton dam is...it's in Hamilton. Some of the lowest forms of human life live in there and as soon as they get snagged they just cut the line at the reel because, again, they are from Hamilton. They don't care about anyone else they just want to catch and keep everything from carp to four inch channel cats. Also, you get a lot of these, "I'm gonna catch an 80 lb. shovel head" guys with MASSIVE hooks and braided line galore. You tell them, "this isn't a pay lake" but they expect jaws and then get snagged and mad so they just cut lines. 
**Disclaimer**- Not all people from Hamilton are terrible (just most of them) and not all the catfish guys (myself included) do that. I just wanted to vent about what I have seen down there recently.:T


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like what I was seeing last year. Don't forget about the groups of people that show up with rods just to throw boulders in the river and shine their spotlights in your eyes.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

You ever watch most people that get snagged at the dam. They seem Not to know how to break the line and just cut it at the reel. 
I watch a cat fisherman last year that cut his line at the reel 3 times while I was there and I showed him how to pull on the line and break it closer to the knot at the hook. He then proceeded to tell me that was too hard and he would rather cut the line and lose the 20 - 30 yard of line he cast out than pull on the line and break it at the knot.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

...and all of this is reinforcing why I do not fish at dams or anywhere masses of people converge

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

jsm197 said:


> ...and all of this is reinforcing why I do not fish at dams or anywhere masses of people converge
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Unfortunately jsm197 I do not have such luxury normally and love it when I do. But snags, extra line, idiots or otherwise (assuming the idiots are not violent towards me or my girl) I consider it a blessing just to be fishing.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Captain Failboat said:


> The main problem with the Hamilton dam is...it's in Hamilton. Some of the lowest forms of human life live in there and as soon as they get snagged they just cut the line at the reel because, again, they are from Hamilton. They don't care about anyone else they just want to catch and keep everything from carp to four inch channel cats. Also, you get a lot of these, "I'm gonna catch an 80 lb. shovel head" guys with MASSIVE hooks and braided line galore. You tell them, "this isn't a pay lake" but they expect jaws and then get snagged and mad so they just cut lines.
> **Disclaimer**- Not all people from Hamilton are terrible (just most of them) and not all the catfish guys (myself included) do that. I just wanted to vent about what I have seen down there recently.:T



It wouldnt be so bad if it werent for all of them highfalutin Fairfeldians breaking their line allover the place.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, its the "Hamilton" dam. Any time you get frustrated there, just remember where you are and it makes sense. 

Born and raised in Hamilton, got out of there 2 years ago... everyone should.


----------

